# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  a Quiz tonight, usual time

## golach

Hello folks will be here to run a quiz at 20:30 if anyone is interested

----------


## golach

Thanks to all that attended, it was good fun  :Smile:

----------


## matt7

what is the usual timing?

----------


## Bobinovich

Hasn't been a quiz in ages - have a read *here*

----------


## sassylass

I'm sorry I missed your quiz golach, they were always a laugh.  Hopefully there will be another one soon.

----------


## Invisible

Would be happy to this quiz return.

----------


## Anabia123

Hi
make yourselves at home..
Best to introduce yourselves on the general page to get more looks/replies!
xxx

----------

